# where to get cheap egg trays for dubia roach setup



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

hi just wondering where anyone gets cheap egg trays for dubia roach setups ive got a setup but just wondering where to get more trays from for when these need replacing thankyou for any advice: victory:


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

butcher, bakery, cafe etc. Anywhere that sells or uses a lot of eggs. They'll give them to you for free if you ask nicely!


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Either that or I've got 92 of those 20 holed square eggs crates you can have for £10. Bought them for my locusts before realising they aren't really necessary. 

Tom.


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Search "egg trays" on ebay and you should find a load for sale.


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah as said above some places local might give you for free, or ebay sells them super super cheap. But for locusts i just use twigs with leaves attached from back garden and the park, so they eat the leaves and even the soft bark and then the twigs double up as perches =)


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Try a local farm shop:2thumb:
I buy these by the pallet for our one and they cost a few p


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

thankyou for advice:2thumb:


----------

